# Royal Flush



## StateOfBaker (Jun 9, 2017)

About five pounds of Chants, quite a few Cinnabar Chants, a few Gilled Boletes, and a couple Blue Milkys. Still trying to get a positive ID on the corals to the left.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2017)

Great day of gathering!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 9, 2017)

What are the blue ones?


----------



## StateOfBaker (Jun 9, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> What are the blue ones?



Indigo lactarius, aka, blue milky.


----------



## StateOfBaker (Jun 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Great day of gathering!



(Bows) Thank you, I'm pretty pleased with the results myself.


----------

